# How to convert UAE driving license to Canadian one



## yvettecoelho (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi, I'm immigrating to Alberta, Canada and would like to transfer my Dubai driving license to use in Canada. My license was issued in 2000 and I've been driving since then. Please tell me what I should do and what documents should I have prepared to submit in Canada so that I can start driving immediately? Thanks, Yvette


----------



## yvettecoelho (Jun 21, 2016)

*Converting/Transferring a Dubai driving license to Canada*

What is the procedure/documentation required to have my Dubai driving license transferred or converted to use in Alberta, Canada? I've had my license since 2000. Would appreciate it if someone could shed some light on this and guide me please? Thanks, Yvette


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

yvettecoelho said:


> Hi, I'm immigrating to Alberta, Canada and would like to transfer my Dubai driving license to use in Canada. My license was issued in 2000 and I've been driving since then. Please tell me what I should do and what documents should I have prepared to submit in Canada so that I can start driving immediately? Thanks, Yvette


You really must learn how to use the Google search feature of your computer.

Service Alberta: Non-Alberta licences


----------



## yvettecoelho (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Auld Yin, thanks for your response. I did use the google search engine and got to the same page that you have very kindly linked here. However, what with a lot of talk going around, I also heard that one must get a letter from the local road transport authority in Dubai stating that one has been driving for more than 2 years. Is this necessary? After all, my licence does clearly state when it was issued. Or does one have to get a kind of 'good conduct' certificate to show a clean driving history?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

The info at that link is pretty clear - you cannot simply exchange your license for an Alberta license. You have to submit your license to determine which stage of Alberta's graduated license program you fit into and then you must proceed through that program from there (ie. take knowledge and road tests).


----------



## yvettecoelho (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok, that actually sorts out my problem which means I don't have to run around in Dubai trying to get this letter. I merely approach the licencing authority in Alberta with my Dubai driving licence and go through the mill.

Thanks!!!


----------

